# Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

					Mithilfe von Ländersperren versuchen zunehmend verschiedene Online-Dienste ihre Angebote nur ausgewählten Kundenkreisen zugänglich zu machen. Oftmals sind urheberrechtliche Gründe ausschlaggebend. Gelegentlich jedoch auch der Jugendschutz oder das Preisgefälle der unterschiedlichen regionalen Märkte. Findige Nutzer helfen sich selbst, in dem sie Plug-Ins wie den Youtube Unblocker oder VPN-Clients nutzen. Doch ist die Verwendung solcher Programme legal? Ein Kommentar zur Rechtslage.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*


----------



## Pennyman (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

J wie Joutube. 

kanz kroßes Gino!


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Es wird echt Zeit, dass dieser ganze Ländersperrungskram zumindest auf EU-Ebene geklärt wird. Es kann nicht sein, dass man als z.B. als Deutscher ein Spiel völlig legal in Großbritannien/Österreich kaufen kann aber dann nicht ohne Tricks bei Steam aktivieren kann.
Es sollten mal so einige Strukturen in den einzelnen EU-Länder abgeschafft werden und dann meinetwegen ein Äquivalent auf EU-Ebene dafür her. Dazu gehören eindeutig die GEMA und ihre ausländischen Gegenstücke.


----------



## Panto (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

wen juckts obs legal ist? wir klauen schließlich keine autos oder überfallen menschen.


----------



## Ersy90 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Ich hab einen Traum...in dem jeder Mensch alle Youtube Videos sehen kann egal von welchem Land oder Kontinent er kommt...


----------



## keinnick (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Interessanter Artikel


----------



## IronAngel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Es wird echt Zeit, dass dieser ganze Ländersperrungskram zumindest auf EU-Ebene geklärt wird. Es kann nicht sein, dass man als z.B. als Deutscher ein Spiel völlig legal in Großbritannien/Österreich kaufen kann aber dann nicht ohne Tricks bei Steam aktivieren kann.
> Es sollten mal so einige Strukturen in den einzelnen EU-Länder abgeschafft werden und dann meinetwegen ein Äquivalent auf EU-Ebene dafür her. Dazu gehören eindeutig die GEMA und ihre ausländischen Gegenstücke.



Bei der Aktivierung gibt es keine Probleme, eher beim Einkauf. Z.b hab ich vor einen Jahr eine AMD Karte gekauft und habe dann einen Sleeping Dogs key (uncut) bekommen. Oder vor Zig Jahren hab ich mir über Amazon die UK Half Life 2 Orange box gekauft. Wiegesagt nur über Steam direkt bekommt halt die Cut Versionen, was natürlich eine Schweinerei für Erwachsene ist. 

Es gibt ja z.b  bei Steam regelmässig Gratis Aktionen. So konnte ich an einen WE mal Left 4 Dead 2 antesten, war alles toll, mir sind keine Cutscenen oder sonst aufgefallen. Also habe ich mir das Spiel über den Steamstore gekauft. Dann kann aber die Rechnung, ich hatte nur eine dämlich Cut Version erworben. Sry aber man spielt Zombiespiele wegen den Splatter Effecten, wenn dann aber alles weg ist und die Leichen verschwinden, geht gleich der Spielspass flöten.


----------



## Quake2008 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Es wird echt Zeit, dass dieser ganze Ländersperrungskram zumindest auf EU-Ebene geklärt wird. Es kann nicht sein, dass man als z.B. als Deutscher ein Spiel völlig legal in Großbritannien/Österreich kaufen kann aber dann nicht ohne Tricks bei Steam aktivieren kann.
> Es sollten mal so einige Strukturen in den einzelnen EU-Länder abgeschafft werden und dann meinetwegen ein Äquivalent auf EU-Ebene dafür her. Dazu gehören eindeutig die GEMA und ihre ausländischen Gegenstücke.


 


Gibt es doch PEGI das sollte man auch in Deutschland erlauben we are Europe heist es doch immer ich merk davon nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Mir gehen die ganze Restriktionen auf den Keks, ist ja mittlerweile schlimmer wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Cola_Colin (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Der Witz an der Sache ist doch, dass man z.B. bei Netflix dann zahlender Kunde ist. Und zahlende Kunden verklagt ein vernünftiges Unternehmen nicht.


----------



## Otoshi-gami (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Traum...in dem jeder Mensch alle Youtube Videos sehen kann egal von welchem Land oder Kontinent er kommt...


 
Mein Traum geht sogar noch weiter. Nach Crunchyroll (u. ä. Seiten) sowie Spotify, bei welchen ich einen Premium Account habe, wünsche ich mir dies auch für Filme und Serien - in Österreich. 

Denn selbst wenn man bezahlen will, legt einem die Medienindustrie noch Steine in den Weg.
Sicher kann ich mir jederzeit einen Proxy einrichten oder gleich über ein Tor Netzwerk surfen, aber ich will nicht.

Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass sich das Ganze in den nächsten beiden Jahren endlich erübrigt.
Bis dahin - sSkM wegen der entgangenen Einnahmen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Wenn es verboten wird, für die Dinge zu bezahlen, dann dürfen sie sich nicht über die Raubkopierer wundern.


----------



## hellm (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

also ich kann "Hotspot Shield" empfehlen. in der freeware version nur mit servern aus der usa, aber das reicht ja . sehr einfach zu nutzen, ist ein vpn-netzwerk. netter nebeneffekt: youtube-vids laufen teilweise sogar schneller weil nix gedrosselt wird. sowieso sehr fix, merkt man keinen unterschied zur normalverbindung.
war ursprünglich zur sicheren verbindung an hotspots gedacht, wie der name schon sagt. d.h. arbeitet auch noch mit verschlüsselung.


----------



## shahisinda (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Oh wie egal mir das doch ist. Ich scheiß auf Ländergrenzen. Die Erde ist eine Kugel, Punkt.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Ja und, ich werde trotzdem die sachen weiter nutzen. Wenn ich was sehen will, will ich es sehen! Auf einer Seite schreien die alle nach einer Europäischen Gemeinschaft, aber in Deutschland wird alles gesperrt. Zum glück gibt es schöne Tools mit denen man es trotzdem sehen kann. Genauso wie der ganze Müll mit Werbung im Internet. Wofür zahlen wir dann noch den Provider wenn wir mit Werbung dichtgemüllt werden? Alleine hier jetzt auf PCGH habe ich 13 Inhalte mit Werbung gerade geblockt! Ich finde das eher eine Frechheit!



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Es wird echt Zeit, dass dieser ganze Ländersperrungskram zumindest auf EU-Ebene geklärt wird. Es kann nicht sein, dass man als z.B. als Deutscher ein Spiel völlig legal in Großbritannien/Österreich kaufen kann aber dann nicht ohne Tricks bei Steam aktivieren kann.
> Es sollten mal so einige Strukturen in den einzelnen EU-Länder abgeschafft werden und dann meinetwegen ein Äquivalent auf EU-Ebene dafür her. Dazu gehören eindeutig die GEMA und ihre ausländischen Gegenstücke.


 
Was willst du mit der Gema? Die Gema ist eine PRIVATE Organisation und unternimmt Sachen auf Staatlicher Ebene. Das wäre das gleiche wenn die Deutsche Bahn die jetzt verbieten würde mit dem Auto zu fahren.


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Die ganzen anderen Organisationen haben sich ja schon mehr oder weniger geeinigt... Nur eine hält dem Angriff der Römer seit Jahren stand... die GEMA


----------



## Hilzerak (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ja und, ich werde trotzdem die sachen weiter nutzen. Wenn ich was sehen will, will ich es sehen! Auf einer Seite schreien die alle nach einer Europäischen Gemeinschaft, aber in Deutschland wird alles gesperrt. Zum glück gibt es schöne Tools mit denen man es trotzdem sehen kann. Genauso wie der ganze Müll mit Werbung im Internet. Wofür zahlen wir dann noch den Provider wenn wir mit Werbung dichtgemüllt werden? Alleine hier jetzt auf PCGH habe ich 13 Inhalte mit Werbung gerade geblockt! Ich finde das eher eine Frechheit!


 
Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber du weißt schon was ein Provider macht und wofür du diesem Geld zahlst oder? 
Und den Zusammenhang von Webseiten und deinen Provider? Der ist der auch klar?


----------



## Supeq (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



Hilzerak schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber du weißt schon was ein Provider macht und wofür du diesem Geld zahlst oder?
> Und den Zusammenhang von Webseiten und deinen Provider? Der ist der auch klar?


 
Ist ihm wohl nicht ^^ FYI: Der Provider wird dafür bezahlt, das die Daten zu dir nach Hause geleite werden. Diese Daten werden aber von Dritten bereitgestellt, die nicht einen Cent von deiner Provider-Gebühr sehen.


----------



## Ein_Freund (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



IronAngel schrieb:


> Bei der Aktivierung gibt es keine Probleme, eher beim Einkauf. Z.b hab ich vor einen Jahr eine AMD Karte gekauft und habe dann einen Sleeping Dogs key (uncut) bekommen. Oder vor Zig Jahren hab ich mir über Amazon die UK Half Life 2 Orange box gekauft. Wiegesagt nur über Steam direkt bekommt halt die Cut Versionen, was natürlich eine Schweinerei für Erwachsene ist.


 Tf2 auch aus der Orange Box ist bei mir nicht Cut. Ansonsten hatte ich keine Box Version gekauft (Uncut) die über Steam aktivierbar ist. Einen Versuch über einen englischen Händler eine Steamversion zu organisieren wurde nichts anscheinend Sonderkeys. Geld gab es auch schnell zurück. Da fällt mir ein man könnte doch Amazon leicht nutzen um an Uncut-Version mit dem neuen Downloadportal.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



IronAngel schrieb:


> . Dann kann aber die Rechnung, ich hatte nur eine dämlich Cut Version erworben. Sry aber man spielt Zombiespiele wegen den Splatter Effecten, wenn dann aber alles weg ist und die Leichen verschwinden, geht gleich der Spielspass flöten.


 Wenn man nicht liest, was man kauft ist man selber daran Schuld.
Steht nämlich da das sie Gewaltgemindert ist.


----------



## Jan565 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



Supeq schrieb:


> Ist ihm wohl nicht ^^ FYI: Der Provider wird dafür bezahlt, das die Daten zu dir nach Hause geleite werden. Diese Daten werden aber von Dritten bereitgestellt, die nicht einen Cent von deiner Provider-Gebühr sehen.


 
Und was ist Werbung? Nehmen wir mal an PCGH macht Werbung für T-Online und einer klickt auf die Werbung, würde PCGH geld für den Klick bekommen (0,1Cent oder so sind das und einmal darfst du Raten wer das Geld zahlt). Damit würde sich eine Internetverbindung selbst Finanzieren. Schließt du jetzt über diesen Klick einen Vertrag ab, bekommen die sogar noch mehr Geld dafür. Also für was Zahle ich noch? Die eigentliche Frage die im Raum steht ist dabei, muss dieses ganze Bombadieren von Werbung sein? Nein! Vor 10 Jahren ging auch alles ohne. Und mir kann keiner erzählen, aber heute ist alles anders. Das Internet ist noch genauso wie früher und wird für das gleiche genutzt. 

Und nein das ist kein OT. Mit einigen Add-Ons die meine IP als eine Ausländische verschleiern lassen sich sehr viele lästige dinge umgehen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Dir ist klar, dass 99% der Werbung nicht von deinem Provider ist und pcgh nicht funktionieren würde, wenn sie nur Provider Werbung machen könnten?


----------



## yingtao (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ja und, ich werde trotzdem die sachen weiter nutzen. Wenn ich was sehen will, will ich es sehen! Auf einer Seite schreien die alle nach einer Europäischen Gemeinschaft, aber in Deutschland wird alles gesperrt. Zum glück gibt es schöne Tools mit denen man es trotzdem sehen kann. Genauso wie der ganze Müll mit Werbung im Internet. Wofür zahlen wir dann noch den Provider wenn wir mit Werbung dichtgemüllt werden? Alleine hier jetzt auf PCGH habe ich 13 Inhalte mit Werbung gerade geblockt! Ich finde das eher eine Frechheit!
> 
> Was willst du mit der Gema? Die Gema ist eine PRIVATE Organisation und unternimmt Sachen auf Staatlicher Ebene. Das wäre das gleiche wenn die Deutsche Bahn die jetzt verbieten würde mit dem Auto zu fahren.


 
Das Dinge gesperrt werden liegt am Urheberrecht. Künstler und Labels bezahlen der GEMA Gebühren damit die aufpassen, dass jeder für die Benutzung ihrer Werke Lizenzen abdrückt. Die GEMA verlangt dann entsprechend Gebühren der Nutzer und behält einen Teil ein als Gewinn und der Rest geht an den Künstler bzw. das Label. Bei Videodiensten ist es das selbe. Dienste wie Hulu bezahlen Gebühren, damit Leute die Serien Online schauen können und die Höhe der Gebühren hängt von der Anzahl der potentiellen Nutzer ab. Mehr Nutzer heißt mehr Gebühren und damit sich das rechnet muss man dann individuelle Werbung schalten was wieder Kosten verursacht usw.

Innerhalb der EU gibt es ja so große Probleme nicht mehr was aber auch Nachteile haben kann wie man z.B. an den Abos für Privatfernsehen sehen kann. Unabhängig wo man das Abo abschließt darf man es in jedem anderen EU Land nutzen. Dieses Urteil des des EGH hat dazu geführt, dass die Abos von Sky für Fußball in allen Ländern das selbe kosten wodurch sich die Menschen in z.B. Griechenland (da war es vorher am günstigsten) das Abo nicht mehr leisten können.

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich aber es liegt schlicht und einfach an den Anbietern. Vevo oder auch MyVideo zeigen auch von der GEMA geschütztes Material und MyVideo (oder ein anderer dieser Dienste) zeigt auch US Serien.

Zu sagen, dass man etwas guckt nur weil man es gucken will, zeigt wie wenig Rechtsbewusstsein in einem steckt. Man sagt ja auch nicht "Ich esse jetzt einfach diese Banane weil ich es will und gehe dann wieder" oder "Ich fahr jetzt einfach mit dem Porsche der da steht". Es gibt legale Wege an die Inhalte zu kommen wo man dann halt mal ne Werbung davor oder zwischen durch gucken muss oder einfach nen paar Euro bezahlen muss.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

Wir haben doch schon mit den Abgaben auf Speichermedien an die GEMA gezahlt


----------



## xHaru (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



yingtao schrieb:


> Das Dinge gesperrt werden liegt am Urheberrecht. Künstler und Labels bezahlen der GEMA Gebühren damit die aufpassen, dass jeder für die Benutzung ihrer Werke Lizenzen abdrückt. Die GEMA verlangt dann entsprechend Gebühren der Nutzer und behält einen Teil ein als Gewinn und der Rest geht an den Künstler bzw. das Label.


 

Du hast da nicht ganz recht. Die GEMA gibt den Künstlern sehr wenig bis fast nichts ab. Es ist eine private Institution, welche sich wie eine staatliche Institution verhält. Eigentlich müsste die GEMA wegen großem Betrugs dicht gemacht werden. Warum Betrug? Ganz einfach: die Kassieren ein Maximum, geben den eigentlichen Urhebern aber nur ein Minimum davon ab. Die stört es aber herzlich wenig, da die CDs und Downloads ja sowieso so viel Geld in die Tasche spülen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Youtube Unblocker, Ländersperren, VPN-Clients - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Gibt es doch PEGI das sollte man auch in Deutschland erlauben we are Europe heist es doch immer ich merk davon nichts.



Gilt nur wenn es darum geht, deutsche Politik in anderen EU-Ländern durchzusetzen bzw. deutsche Produkte zu exportieren.




Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Der Witz an der Sache ist doch, dass man z.B. bei Netflix dann zahlender Kunde ist. Und zahlende Kunden verklagt ein vernünftiges Unternehmen nicht.



Entweder schmeißt Netflix dich raus, oder sie riskieren eine Klage vom Copyright-Inhaber (entweder gegen dich oder gegen Netflix) - so einfach ist das.




yingtao schrieb:


> Das Dinge gesperrt werden liegt am Urheberrecht. Künstler und Labels bezahlen der GEMA Gebühren damit die aufpassen,



huh? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass eine GEMA-Mitgliedschaft kostenlos ist. Der Verein finanziert sich allein aus seinem Anteil an den Verwertungsgebühren.


----------

